# Poziom edukacji w Polsce

## Poe

popoludniu skasuje tem temat...siedze sobie na informatyce, mamy wprowadzenie do php a ludzie nie kojarza w ogole jak htmla uzywac... po prostu porazka.. a niby 90% z nich wyszla z 6 na koniec z gimnazjum... jakie nudy.... ilez mozna robic a href i jeszcze pytac sie a poco i jak i jeszcze robic bledy w tym!........ wiem, ze nie jestem klasa mat-inf, tylkko humanistyczna z nachyleniem multimedialnym no ale mimo wszystko.......juz nie wspominam o tym, ze ludzie nie rozrozniaja kompilatora od interpretera i ze w <?php echo("Hello world"); ?> potrafiš zrobic blad i nie wiedza co....... brak mi slow..

----------

## Maf

Haha bez kitu pamietam poziom moich informatyk w gimnazjum, w liceum poczatkowo bylem w lepszej grupie i faktycznie programowalismy c++ ale potem poszedlem sobie do gorszej i tak wiadomo, smiech na sali. Ludzie nie wiedza jak w srodku wyglada komputer, a koles meczy dupe o bramkach logicznych  :Wink:  A juz na nastepnej lekcji np. korespondencja seryjna w wordzie, parada atrakcji  :Neutral: 

----------

## dziadu

No niestety, ale takie coś to nawet na trzecim roku studiów się zdarza...

Na zajęciach z symulacji numerycznych ktoś kiedyś nie umiał skompilować programu w C z wykorzystaniem gsl (co można jeszcze jakoś przełknąć) i libm!

Jak przed następnymi zajęciami trochę się z tego śmialiśmy, i w końcu powiedziałem co niektórym że trzeba dodać -lm do opcji, to usłyszałem taką odpowiedz: "Skąd mamy to wiedzieć? Nikt nam o tym nie powiedział." Trzeci rok informatyki! Wtedy straciłem wiarę w informatykę na moim wydziale... choć dodam, że nie jest zła, jest naprawdę dobra, tylko jakiś taki rocznik nieudany... znajdzie się parę osób z których coś w przyszłości będzie.

----------

## 13Homer

Na 4 roku studiów informatycznych miałem zajęcia z baz danych. Był oczywiście egzamin. Zdałem go tylko i wyłącznie dlatego, że była też teoria (klucze, postacie normalne, te sprawy). Ni w ząb nie rozumiałem SQLi. Jakies selecty, jakieś updatey, prawie zero wiedzy - nie potrafiłem nawet zrobić selecta, który filtruje rekordy z podanego przedziału dat, od biedy potrafiłem zrobic prostego selecta filtrującego po określonej wartości, po prostu tego nie rozumiałem. W połowie 5 roku dostałem pracę (taką za pieniądze) przy tworzeniu portalu internetowego (ASP + MS SQL). Dawali mi do pisania jakąś edycję danych (wczytanie z bazy, zaprezentowanie na forumlarzu i zapisanie zmian), prezentacje drzew, wszystko jak leci - po prostu siadałem i pisałem. Trzaskałem SQLe i procedury aż miło. Nawet ludzi, którzy zajmowali się w tej firmie tylko bazami danych potrafiłem nauczyć tego i owego. Teraz zarabiam niezłą kasę programując w Oracle.

Podobnie miałem z językami funkcyjnymi - zrozumiałem je dopiero pod koniec roku zajęć. Nawet grę napisałem (Prologu + qt).

To nie jest tak, że jak ktoś studiuje informatykę, to ma komputery we krwi. Koleżanka z roku (to było na pierwszym roku) na zajęciach w laboratorium pytała się mnie, jak się włącza komputer. Były też specjalne "kursy" z podstaw Linuksa: jak włączyc komputer, jak się zalogować, wylogować, jak korzystać z konsoli, Xów, sprawdzić maile itp.

A narzekanie, że ktoś z profilu humanistycznego potrafi zrobic błąd w "Hello world" to chyba jakiś żart. Humaniści nie myślą abstrakcyjnie, nie potrafią sobie wyobrazić struktury HTML, oni widzą tylko ciąg liter. A że tagu nie zamkną? Skąd mają wiedzieć, że akurat tutaj trzeba wstawić jakiś ciąg znaków? I dlaczego akurat taki?

----------

## Redhot

Ja też ponarzekam...

Jeśli nauczyciel informatyki ma zły humor to pracujemy w CSS-ach, żeby podenerwować dziewczyny (ja się wtedy cieszę), a jak dobry, to oglądamy filmy, normalnie szlag człowieka trafi. Oglądamy filmy przez większość roku. Ja #$#$%@ ile razy można oglądać "Opowieści z Narnii"?!?!?!

----------

## n0rbi666

Jak wszyscy, to i mnie nie może zabraknąc xD

Odpowiadałem dzisiaj z sieci komputerowych, zagadnienie: VLAN. Tzn dokładne omówienie sieci ethernet, kable, standardy, topologie, ramki ethernetowe, csma, csma/cd csma/ca, różne pierdoły - wszystko odpowiedziałem, dosatałem 3.5  :Neutral:  bo nie oddawałem jakiś głupich sprawozdań z laborek  :Laughing: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> Jeśli nauczyciel informatyki ma zły humor to pracujemy w CSS-ach, żeby podenerwować dziewczyny (ja się wtedy cieszę), a jak dobry, to oglądamy filmy, 

 

To jest naprawdę chore  :Very Happy: 

Ja też czasem lubię narzekać, nie studiowałem informatyki, skończyłem studium informatyczne i jestem technikiem. Poziom nie był wysoki, oceny miałem dobre bo mnie fascynowała tematyka. A szlag mnie trafiał jak na zaliczeniu z programów biurowych pytali gdzie kliknąć, żeby zmienić fonta w Wordzie... Serio, to była taka przepaść... "mentalna". Na kompach w pracowni był kiedyś Mandrak, a w ramach jednych zajęć sam zainstalowałem Slacka, żeby pokazać paru kolesiom jak to wszystko wygląda. 

Ogólnie mówiąc: nikt nie musi być megamózgiem w każdej tematyce, ale minimum wysiłku i zainteresowania obowiązuje. U nas na zajęciach oglądali filmiki i ściągali empetrójki. Co z tego, ja też ściągałem muzkę, programiki, bo nie miałem netu w domu. Ale ja coś umiałem, a ci co umieli najmniej, najmniej również skupiali się na zajęciach.

Pozdro Krzychu K (czasem się widujemy na ulicy  :Wink:  )., pozdro Marcin, pozdro Zbychu i pozdro dla Pani Beatki z sekretariatu - jeśli kiedykolwiek to przeczytacie   :Laughing: 

PS. Poe, serio skasujesz ten wątek?  :Wink: 

----------

## Maf

Haha no sprawozdania z labek to klasyka studiowania ;]

----------

## timor

Jak u mnie na informatyce prowadzący powiedział powiedział, że przez 1h będzie kolokwium z formatowania w wordzie to wybuchłem śmiechem  :Very Happy: 

Ale... Co by nie było to na tym wyszedłem, prezentacje w power point'cie po 20zł chodziły  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> A narzekanie, że ktoś z profilu humanistycznego potrafi zrobic błąd w "Hello world" to chyba jakiś żart. Humaniści nie myślą abstrakcyjnie, nie potrafią sobie wyobrazić struktury HTML, oni widzą tylko ciąg liter. A że tagu nie zamkną? Skąd mają wiedzieć, że akurat tutaj trzeba wstawić jakiś ciąg znaków? I dlaczego akurat taki?

 

Czytaj dokladnie, proszę Cię. ja naprawdę rozumiem, ze humanista moze zrobić błąd w hello world, bo ja sam nigdy w programowaniu czy innych zaawansowanych dziedzinach informatyki dobry nie będe, bo nie mam umysłu do tego, ale za co oni mieli na swiadectwie 6 z informatyki? o to mi chodzi... i jeszcze idzie do klasy gdzie mamy wiecej godzin informatyki (a własciwie technologii informacyjnych) niz normalne klasy humanistyczne.. tymbardziej, że HTML o którym wspomniałes byl w programie gimnazjum dosc powaznie walkowany, a to ze inni to olali....? 

Nie chcę tu wyjsc, ze sie wywyższam i uważam się za kogoś wybitnie zdolnego i genialnego, bo taki absolutnie nie jestem, chciałem tylko pokazać tą drobną rzecz.

@Psycepa, a jak uważasz? w sumie mozna go zostawić, jak chcecie.. postcounta nie ma....

----------

## weni

Tak bywa nie tylko w szkole czy na studiach. W pracy mam podobną sytuację. Kolega z pracy jest administratorem. Skończył jakąś wieczorówke marketing&zarządzanie&reklama. Taki domorosły informatyk, coś tam niby wie. Firma wysyła go na szkolenie z administrowania linuksem za sporą w sumie kase. Na szkolenieu min. programowanie w bashu. Przychodzi egzamin. Do napisania skrypt do pakowania i rozpakowywania plików tar'em (!!). Dwie sprawy:

1. co to za kurs na którym uczą jedynie pisać takie prostackie skrypty?

2. dlaczego mój kolega nie był w stanie nawet tego napisać?

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, ja jestem na elektronice. Zdawało by się że programowanie w assemblerze proste nie jest, że zasada działania amperomierza jest czarną magią dla zwykłych zjadaczy chleba, ale w końcu jestem w klasie elektronicznej a nie na historii czy gastronomii  :Very Happy: 

Żeby nie było, idąc do tej szkoły nie umiałem pisać w asm'ie, a amperomierz to wiedziałem tylko, że tatuś ma takie cuś w szafeczce z narzędziami... Tyle tylko, że jak na powyższych przykładach, ci co najmniej umieją to najwięcej na necie i grach siedzą.

Świat schodzi na psy... Ale w końcu dzięki temu zbijemy kokosy na serwisowaniu komputerów  :Wink: 

----------

## pawels

To i ja ponarzekam

!%@$ egzaminu nie zaliczyłem, !$%##@ oblał 1/2 5 roku. Wracając do informy, to na zarządzaniu znajomość komputerów nie wygląda różowo, mimo że bardzo dużo było laborek związanych z zaliczaniem na kompach (exele, powerpointy, igrafx, autocad, gimp, corel itp.) to większość poprostu zaliczyła tylko dzięki "uprzejmości" prowadzącego.   :Evil or Very Mad:  niejednokrotnie dziewczyny nie mające zielonego pojęcia o podstawach worda zaliczały na 5   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## GoLaB

ja tylko dodam że u siebie na pracowni przez 4 godziny oglądamy cała grupą filmy (głównie XXX ), a nauczyciel się cieszy że przynajmniej po szkole nie biegamy.

----------

## wodzik

wszyscy narzekają, to i ja :D. U nas na pierwszym roku informy w szczecinie mamy taki przedmiot jak podstawy informatyki. to że niektórzy z ludzi, którzy mieli problemy z html, na pierwszym roku informatyki mieli problemy z javascript moge zrozumieć. ale to ze nasza pani (Ula Woźny/ą*) z informatyki wiedziała mniej niż większość ludzi, którzy się cokolwiek orientują, tego już nie kumam. w ogóle dziwne swoją drogą, że mamy zajęcia (ćwiczenia i laborki) z panią która ma tytuł magistra. jeszcze magistra inżyniera bym zrozumiał, ale zajęcia z magistrem, gdy resztę zajęć mamy z doktorami inżynierami i profesorami ;/. i w tym przypadku odpada sytuacja, ze robi doktorat, bo babka ma już chyba koło 50. ale wracając do laborek/ćwiczeń z panią Woźny/ą*. nasza pani jest tak genialna, że wszelkiego rodzaju algorytmy/zadania muszą być wykonane jak na jej tajnych kartkach z rozwiązaniami. jeśli masz swój sposób na zadnie, albo nie daj boże wiesz więcej od pani Uli, to masz źle zadanie. na jednych laborkach myślałem, ze zrobię jej krzywdę krzesłem, gdy zaglądając mi przez ramię, stwierdził, że mam źle i zaczęła poprawiać po swojemu. na szczęście kilka puknięć w "U" w vimie i wsio wróciło do normy. a potem pani Ula podeszła i rzuciła komentarzem, że trzeba było robić od razu jak ona mówiła to by działało. normalnie ręce opadają...

----------

## Maf

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> wszyscy narzekają, to i ja . U nas na pierwszym roku informy w szczecinie

 

Witaj zatem  :Wink:  Jestem roczek wyżej, ale po tym co sie dzieje na sesji to mam wrazenie ze niedlugo dolacze do twojego roku  :Wink:  W promocji za 1050 zl  :Wink:  Co do Uli to juz wole sie nie wypowiadac.. smierdzi cebula i nie ogarnia co sie dzieje  :Neutral: 

----------

## rzabcio

Na matematyce na Politechnice Poznańskiej takich luzów jak oglądanie filmów nie było. Pierwsze lata były jedynie wstępem do programowania w Delphi, a od razu na zaliczenie jechaliśmy z programami na wyszukiwanie liczb pierwszych, Marsenne'a, doskonałych, czy ciągu Fibonacciego. Późniejsze lata to bardziej zaawansowane implementowanie metod numerycznych, równania różniczkowe, także połączone z wykresami. Co prawda kilka osób "korzystało z pracy innych", ale wykładowcy i tak ostro pytali z kodu, "dlaczego tak?" itp. Z Matlabem było jeszcze gorzej. Nie dało się przejść nie znająć dokładnie metody i kodu.

Jakiś czas temu również wpieniało mnie to, że tak wielu osobom nawet nie chce się pomyśleć i samemu rozwiązać problem. Przed pracą zawodową trochę "freelancing'owałem" jako programista Javy. Nie uwierzylibyście ilu było chętnych z kierunku informatyki (PP, UAM, UMCS). W okresie sesji - kiedy to sporej liczbie studentów dopiero przypomina się o zaliczeniach - sporą część zleceń musiałem odrzucać - po prostu nie dałbym rady. Tymbardziej, że w gruncie rzeczy dopiero się uczyłem pisząc takie zlecenia (nawiasem mowiąc polecam! - świetna praktyka! - darmowe case-study).

Wielokrotnie myślałem: czy to nie świadczy o poziomie wykształcenia? 

Otóż nie. To świadczy jedynie o tym, że nie będziemy mieć konkurentów w zawodzie!  :Smile:  Ktoś pomyśli, że to egoistyczne podejście. Może. Ale takie są prawa rynku pracy.

----------

## timor

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Wielokrotnie myślałem: czy to nie świadczy o poziomie wykształcenia? 
> 
> Otóż nie. To świadczy jedynie o tym, że nie będziemy mieć konkurentów w zawodzie!  Ktoś pomyśli, że to egoistyczne podejście. Może. Ale takie są prawa rynku pracy.

 Ad. 1. Świadczy ale na Twoją korzyść  :Very Happy: 

Ad. 2. Jak tylko mogę robię coraz więcej i cenię się coraz bardziej  :Wink: 

----------

## tomborek

Piszecie ze na studiach jest "fajnie". 

Niestety po tych studiach jest rownie "fajnie".. Sytuacja sprzed roku. Firma produkujaca oprogramowanie na obszarze obslugi przedsiebiorstwa: kadry, place, finanse i ksiegowosc, logistyka produkcji itp.. wszystko rozwiazania dostosowywane pod klienta a wiec wdrazane u klienta a nie sprzedawane w pudelkach do samodzielnej instalacji. Nabor na programiste, zglasza sie 15 osob.. z czego pojecie o programowaniu maja 3, a o techonologii w jakiej pracuje firma (baza danych + srodowisko tworzenia aplikacji Progress) slyszala jedna.. reszta umie zainstalowac winde.. jeden przyszedl, jeczy ze on to nawet za darmo moze pracowac, ale ze programowac nie umie, ale moze administrowac siecia.. no to (zeby nie wyjsc na chamow i od razu typa splawiac) kolo dostaje garsc pytan na zasadzie: co to jest TCP/IP ("yyyyy aaaa... nie wiem.."), czym sie rozni adres publiczny od prywatnego ("yyyyy aaaa... nie wiem.."), a co to jest IP? ("yyy cos z sieciami?")...  

w koncu na probe zostaje przyjety kolo, ktory jest na 2gim czy 3cim roku informatyki. Zostaje poinformowany ze firma pracuje na Progressie i tej technologii ma uzywac. Kolo zarzeka sie, ze na pewno sie douczy, ze chce sie uczyc i w sumie takie wrazenie robi. Jak sie szybko okazuje kolo o programowaniu pojecie ma mizerne. Zeby go rozruszac dostaje do zrobienia prosciutka aplikacje webowa w php na bazie MySQL - typowa magazynowka - formularz wprowadzenia danych + wyswietlanie z filtrowaniem po autorze, temacie i zakresie dat.. po ponad 2ch miesiacach ciaglego pytania co i jak w koncu powstaje cudowny skrypt.. 

w koncu gosc zaczyna pracowac w docelowej technologii, w ktorej poczatkowo ma troche zmodyfikowac jeden z raportow, tak aby na tym samym zakresie danych (w tym przypadku srodkow trwalych w firmie) pokazac inne wartosci..

w miedzyczasie gosc, ktory jest programista, ale nigdy nie zajmowal sie tym programem rozkminil co i jak i z 10 razy mu tlumaczyl. Ja sam zrozumialem i nauczylem sie jak to zmienic (nie jestem i nie poczuwam sie do bycia programista) a kolo siedzi i patrzy sie w monitor.. W koncu po miesiacu udalo sie..

Pozniej dostal inny kawalek aplikacji kadrowo-placowej do modyfikacji i w koncu po lacznie 6ciu miesiacach kompletie sie poddal i stwierdzil, zeby nie przedluzac z nim umowy, bo on sie nie nadaje. Ale nie ze sie nie nadaje do programowania, tylko nie rozumie jezyka 4GL, w ktorym pisze sie aplikacje na Progressie, bo w C++ to on by oczywiscie to zrobil.. Oczywiscie nie wytlumaczysz gosciowi, ze to nie kwestia narzedzi jakich sie uzywa, tylko poziomu komplikacji, ze komercyjne oprogramowanie, to nie programiki w stylu "wylicz pierwiastki z rownania kwadratowego".

Ludzie ciagle nie rozumieja, ze programista to nie ten co zna 2376346 jezykow programowania, tylko ten, ktory jest w stanie przelozyc pewne zagadnienia merytoryczne czy fizyczne na odpowiedni algorytm i zaaplikowac go formie programu, a konkretnego jezyka (jesli akurat go nie zna) sie douczy..

Juz pomija fakt, ze 85-90% ludzi idac na rozmowe kwalifikacyjna nie ma pojecia o profilu firmy, bo nawet nie przejrzeli strony www. A z tych co sa przepuszczani do drugiej rozmowy, do ktorej maja napisac po pare zdan na podstawie stronki.. nikt nie byl chetny przyjsc drugi raz.. trzeba bylo cos zrobic - normalnie skandal   :Confused: 

Z ciekawostek, dla tych co doczytali do konca - kolo - bohater mojej opowiesci pracuje jako konsultant SQL w jakiejs firmie amerykanskiej   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Ech... programowanie...

Jak to miło że u nas na PŚk poziom tych zajęć jest ucinający. Początki były takie że ten, który nigdy nie programował ale ma zadatki na dobrego programistę (mój kumpel tak sobie poradził) to przejdzie i się nauczy, ale musi chcieć. Ten kto miał styczność z programowaniem a programować nie umie to bardzo szybko to wyjdzie (pozdrowienia dla połowy roku), ten kto miał styczność z programowaniem i umie programować i rozkminiać przejdzie rzutem na taśmie z dobrą albo nawet bardzo dobrą oceną (/me !)

Ale nie ma tak dobrze żeby nie mogło być lepiej. Na naszej katedrze jest tylko jedna pani magister (są panie magister inżynier, ale akurat ta jest tylko magister), problem z nią jest taki, że na katedrze informatyki jest a porządnej prezentacji w power poincie nie potrafi zrobić. Ba, ostatnio trzeba było się do niej zgłaszać osobiście z pytaniami z maila bo "zgubiła hasła"! Kto jest na tyle głupi żeby nie pamiętać swojego hasła? Ja sam mam całą masę haseł do różnych rzeczy (od kont mailowych, przez sklepy, po shelle) i wszystkie pamiętam mimo iż każdy jest inny. Kolejna ciekawostka na panią magister, wspomnieć jej że ktoś może nie mieć windowsa ("nie ma pan komputera?"), że ktoś woli Linuksa ("no, ale chyba samorozpakowujące się archiwum WinRARa zadziała..."), że ktoś woli żeby wykłady były publikowane jak cała katedra publikuje, w pdfie zrobionym LaTeXem ("ale w pdfie? czemu, power point chyba się otworzy na offisie", "ale ja nie umiem"), że ciemnoniebieskie tło i czarne napisy to złe połączenie, podobnie jak to że różowy kaleczy oczy i to że durne bajery są absolutnie zbędne, szczególnie durne dźwięki i jakieś animacje ("ale to takie ładne") to biedactwo panikuje.

----------

## rzabcio

Strzał w dziesiątkę, tomborek. W "mojej" Firmie także bywało podobnie. Zajmujemy się głównie aplikacjami biznesowymi opartymi o J2EE. (Choć nie tylko - jeden z działów także zajmuje się wpomnianym 4GL.) A na rozmowy przychodzi kto? Absolwenci informatyki, dumni jak paw, bo skończyli kierunek i mają dyplom, podczas gdy na rozmowie kwalifikacyjnej wychodzi, że i owszem, sporo programował - w PHP i MySQLu. To takie nawiązanie do nieprzeglądania profilu firmy. Albo z drugiej strony - zna kilkanaście języków, ale cienko ze znajomością technologii, frameworków, czy chociażby pomysłów na wykorzystania znajomości znanych języków.

----------

## Redhot

Myślałem, że mnie coś trafi. Dzisiaj (o dziwo!) zaczęliśmy coś kminić w OOo Calcu.... Nikt nic nie czaił, w końcu dziewczyna poprosiła mnie, żebym jej pomógł, podszedłem do niej.... dostałem dwie pały za to, że wstałem ze swojego miejsca...   :Shocked: 

A co najlepsze, żeby te oceny poprawić na każdej lekcji będę musiał robić pompki   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

Myślałem, że po dzisiejszej lekcji padne   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

przynajmniej będziesz się bardziej podobać tejże dziewczynie  :Wink:  popatrz na to od tej strony :]

a tak na poważnie... poronione...

----------

## timor

 *Poe wrote:*   

> przynajmniej będziesz się bardziej podobać tejże dziewczynie  popatrz na to od tej strony :]
> 
> a tak na poważnie... poronione...

 Poe, uruchomiłeś lawinę :]

----------

## vutives

Nie ma to jak informatyka w szkolach... To, ze na poczatku ucza nas jak stworzyc folder, formatowanie tekstu, excel (oczywiscie wszytko w windows) to mozna jeszcze zrozumiec. Jeszcze dzis nie wszyscy maja komputery. Ale zeby walkowac to samo przez podstawowke, gimnazjum i liceum? U mnie to wyglšda tak: na kazdej informatyce gramy albo rozmawiamy. Dwa razy na semestr mamy za zadanie zrobic prezentacje w power point i to w gruncie rzeczy decyduje o ocenie koncowej. Zeby miec szostke trzeba sie "postarac". Ci co u mnie w klasie majš 6: jeden wrzuca zdjecia na galerie szkolna, ja jestem adminem forum (niezla fucha, nikt tam nie pisze  :Razz: ) i czasem jakis dokument szkolny lub cos na strone napisze, a trzeci cos tam zrobi ze stronš i tez czasem cos przepisze. I celujacy gwarantowany (mi to nie przeszkadza, zawsze srednia wyzsza  :Very Happy: ). Ale jednak moglibysmy sie czegos nauczyc. Prawda, w gimnazjum liznelismy cos html'a, ale to byly podstawy (linki, tabele, skalowanie obrazka itd.) takze pozadnej strony nie zrobisz. Przyznam sie bez bicia - ze mnie informatyk zaden, tyle tylko, ze przewyzszam wiedza w klasie innych tym, ze mam linuksa i umiem zrobic cos wiecej niz zainstalowac gg i pare gier. Inni oczywiscie: a po co? a na co? Przeciez moge miec windowsa. Co z tego, ze nielegalny, nie sprawdza. A pod linuksem to gry nie dzialaja... i takie inne duperele. Giertych zamiast myslec jakie ksiazki usunac ze szkol, moglby sie informatyka zajac bo to tragedia. U mnie w klasie proba zajecia sie basic'em zakonczyla sie fiaskiem. Oczywiscie szanowni koledzy wola pograc. A kolo informatyczne odbylo sie w tym roku szkolnym az DWA razy. Nie bylem na nim niestety, ale jak sie okazalo, za duzo nie stracilem. Omawiano co to php i roznice miedzy php i html. Tak sie zastanawiam, jesli tak wygladaja lekcje w kazdej szkole (jak narazie w podstawowce i gimnazjum spotyka mnie to samo) to po co nam taki przedmiot? Nawet profilach informatycznych nie nauczysz sie wiecej niz jakbys sie tym interesowal i byl samoukiem z internetu  :Smile: .

P.S. Sorry za brak ogonkow, ale jestem zmuszony pisac z windowsa...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Redhot

Dlatego idąc do liceum zastanawiam się, czy iść do profilu inf., czy na marketing, jak w liceum będzie to samo z inf. co w gimnazjum to ja dziękuję. Na marketingu przynajmniej się czegoś nauczę  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

Jestem obecnie w 3 klasie liceum (profil mat-fiz-inf). Kiedyś w tej szkole informatyka stała na wysokim poziomie (bo i zainteresowanie wśród ludzi było chyba większe). A dzisiaj co jest?

1 klasa: office - większość nie rozumie i woli grać w CS na lekcji, na koniec i tak nie ma żadnej oceny poniżej 4;

2 klasa: algorytmy, pascal i C - jeszcze więcej osób wybrało CS'a - brak ocen poniżej 4;

3 klasa: access, sql, webdev, grafika komputerowa - jak grali w CS, tak grają dalej, ale zmienił się nauczyciel i na półrocze 10 osób ma dop, 12 dst, 6 osób ma db lub bdb.

Do piątku mamy oddać rozbudowany projekt w accesie, na którego przygotowanie mieliśmy czas od 1 tygodnia stycznia. Nauczyciel podzielił klasę na losowe grupy (po 4 osoby). I jak wygląda praca? Jedna osoba robi wszystko a reszta mówi "Napisz w dokumentacji, że jednak coś robiłem". W mojej grupie, na moje nieszczęście jestem ja i 3 dziewczyny. Podział prac wg moich oczekiwań rozłożył się tak, że ja, jako jedyny mający o tym pojęcie miałem najwięcej do roboty:

1 dziewczyna: tabele;

2 dziewczyna: rozkład pól w formularzach i "oprawa graficzna";

3 dziewczyna: nic;

ja: kwerendy, makra w VB, raporty, dokumentacja

Zmuszony sytuacją (grupy nie podlegają zmianie) i wizją dwóch ocen niedostatecznych (za bazę i za dokumentację oddzielnie) musiałem zmarnować całą sobotę, aby wykonać projekt.

Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że na początku roku nauczyciel robi nam taką mini-ankietę: "Kto chciałby studiować informatykę?" - twierdząco odpowiada 2/3 klasy  :Very Happy: .

P.S.1:

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> Myślałem, że po dzisiejszej lekcji padne  

 

Pompki wykańczają  :Wink: .

P.S.2:

IMHO świetny temat, jestem za pozostawieniem go jako pamiątki dla potomnych, aby wiedzieli, że ich ojcowie żyli w kraju wielkich absurdów.

----------

## vutives

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> Dlatego idąc do liceum zastanawiam się, czy iść do profilu inf., czy na marketing, jak w liceum będzie to samo z inf. co w gimnazjum to ja dziękuję. Na marketingu przynajmniej się czegoś nauczę 

 No wlasnie. Uwazam, ze nie ma co isc na profil informatyczny. Lepiej isc na jakis profil matemetyka / fizyka. Tam na pewno te przedmioty sa widocznie rozszerzone, a i do informatyki sie przydadza. A sama informatyka mozna przed studiami poznawac samodzielnie.

----------

## timor

 *vutives wrote:*   

> No wlasnie. Uwazam, ze nie ma co isc na profil informatyczny. Lepiej isc na jakis profil matemetyka / fizyka. Tam na pewno te przedmioty sa widocznie rozszerzone, a i do informatyki sie przydadza. A sama informatyka mozna przed studiami poznawac samodzielnie.

 Też tak myślałem  :Wink:  Jestem po mat-fiz'ie i rzeczywiście matma była poszerzona ale na fizyce graliśmy w karty i piliśmy wódkę  :Very Happy:  A jak dyrektorka wchodząc nagle do klasy zobaczyła, że gramy w karty to tylko powiedziała "mam nadziej, że nie gracie na pieniądze" - my zdębieliśmy  :Very Happy:  To było takie normalne, że nauczyciel czyta gazetę a my gramy w karty a zajęciach... Na studiach nie ma tak łatwo... Tylko raz piliśmy na zajęciach (też na fizyce)  :Wink: 

----------

## akroplas

c2p: A ja nie oddaje prac  :Razz: , to tez jakis sposob...

Jednak czasem nie da sie w szkole wprowadzic wyzszego poziomu, jezeli wiekszosc osob (90%) nie zajazy o co chodzi... Ja powiem, ze jako-tako oczytany jestem (o czym swiadczy moja bibliotczka :>) i tylko to dalo mi taki "lepszy start", "łatwiejszy start", no zostałem ?doceniony?  :Smile: .. ale jako ze z oddawaniem prac mi nie idzie.. no wlasnie, ma ktos prace w accessie o magazynie akcesoriow biurowych ?  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam, akroplas

Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## c2p

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> c2p: A ja nie oddaje prac , to tez jakis sposob...

 

Ale to są dwie ostatnie oceny w tym roku szkolnym, czyli to samo pójdzie na świadectwo maturalne.

@timor: u mnie matma i fiza są na naprawdę wysokim poziomie i nie ma mowy o jakimkolwiek luzie na lekcjach. Rozkład godzin tygodniowo na 3 lata: matma: 4-5-5, fizyka: 2-3-3. Tylko informatyka ostatnio kuleje (2-2-2), podczas gdy kiedyś klasy "informatyczne" miały na 3 lata 8-10 godzin tygodniowo.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *c2p wrote:*   

> W mojej grupie, na moje nieszczęście jestem ja i 3 dziewczyny. Podział prac wg moich oczekiwań rozłożył się tak, że ja, jako jedyny mający o tym pojęcie miałem najwięcej do roboty:

 Hm, czy takie nieszczęście - zależy jakie dziewczyny  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   W mojej grupie, na moje nieszczęście jestem ja i 3 dziewczyny. Podział prac wg moich oczekiwań rozłożył się tak, że ja, jako jedyny mający o tym pojęcie miałem najwięcej do roboty: Hm, czy takie nieszczęście - zależy jakie dziewczyny 

 

Gdyby nie chodziło o projekt informatyczny to bym nawet się trochę ucieszył, a tak, słyszę tylko "My wiemy, że Ty Karolku nas uratujesz przed jedynką"  :Very Happy: .

----------

## tomborek

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Gdyby nie chodziło o projekt informatyczny to bym nawet się trochę ucieszył, a tak, słyszę tylko "My wiemy, że Ty Karolku nas uratujesz przed jedynką" .

 atakuj w druga strone i przekonaj laski, ze to transakcja wiazana..   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ufoman

Ajajaj, czepiliście się tego programowania, że aż się poczułem jak totalny n00b...

Ostatnio ćwiczeniowiec od C udowodnił mi, ze zmysłu programowania nie mam (głupia rekurencja ;P) i chyba będę musiał trochę powalczyć o zaliczenie...  :Wink: 

Oby wyszło. W każdym razie programowaniem nie mam zamiaru zarabiać na życie, o nie.

Piszecie, że w liceach syf. Niektórzy nawet uczyli się czegoś ponad Office'a i Pascala. Szczęście wasze ogromne, bo u mnie tylko to było ;/

Ja się na zajęciach Linuksem bawiłem. I chyba wyszło mi na zdrowie ;>

Ale generalnie do głównych dań należały GTA2 i Q3... bądź tu mądry i zmuś ludzi do czegoś...

----------

## argasek

Nie bardzo już pamiętam co robiłem, w liceum... a nie, pamiętam. Otóż na informie klasa robiła coś, a ja miałem rozkaz od nauczycielki podczas sprawdzianów siedzieć na tyłku i zająć się czymśtam (hint: żeby nie podpowiadać ;] ), więc zajmowałem się przeważnie historią. I w ten oto pokrętny sposób moja wiedza historyczna wzrosła za sprawą informy.

Oczywiście tematy które poruszacie są mi znane. W każdym razie problemy ze studiów owszem; walcząc parę lat na fizyce komputerowej, pewien proceder wk... mnie okrutnie, i wcale się nie pogniewam jeśli ktoś z tamtejszych pracowników naukowych to przeczyta:

Sytuacja #1: przychodzisz jako student fizyki komputerowej zdawać egzamin z przedmiotu skrajnie teoretycznego typu elektrodynamika (dla zwykłego człowieka to są po prostu krzoki, krzoki i jeszcze raz krzoki, zresztą do pewnego momentu dla mnie to też były tylko i wyłącznie krzoki  :Wink:  ), studenci fizyki teoretycznej wychodzą z uśmiechami na twarzach i 5 w indeksie; reszta nie kumająca tych krzoków zbytnio dostaje równo po p... i oblewa / z ledwością prześlizguje się na jakiejś marnej trójczynie.

Sytuacja #2: przychodzisz jako student fizyki komputerowej zaliczać np. sieci komputerowe; tu występuje sytuacja a'la opisywana przez norbi666 -- wiesz więcej niż prowadzący, a dostajesz 3.5 bo spóźniłeś się z programami o 2 tygodnie (bo: piłeś, bzykałeś, obijałeś się, albo: wkuwałeś elektrodynamikę, co akurat, tak czy owak, nikogo nie interesuje), anyway zaliczasz bez problemu. Razem z tobą przychodzą studenci teoretycznej, z programami skopiowanymi tam od kogoś, albo napisanymi przez dobrych kolegów z informy czy skąd tam, oczywiście wszystko zaliczone terminowo a oni sami wyuczeni na pamięć jak działa dany fragment (sic); za podobieństwo kodów prowadzący obniża im powiedzmy z 5 do 4+, albo jak to się odbywa na niektórych przedmiotach z komputerówki -- prowadzący widzą, że ludzie nic nie kumają poza 2 czy 3 osobami, to dają zaliczenie na 3 powiedzmy za obecność.

Słowem: sytuacja mocno nie fair; też bym chciał zaliczyć taką teorię pola za obecność. :]

Pomijając wspomniane nierówne reguły prawda jest taka, że nawet ileś osób z profilu "fizyka komputerowa" wychodzi z uniwerku z dyplomem mając względne pojęcie o tym 1., ale o tym 2. w zasadzie żadne.

Aha, jeśli chodzi o rozmowę o pracę, to na mojej ostatnie miałem pytania dotyczące Cross-Site-Scripting i SQL injection. I kto mówi że poziom wymagań jest mały?  :Wink: 

Aha, doświadczenia opisywane pochodzą znikąd inąd jak z "prestiżowego" UJ, z czasów, gdy prodziekanem ds. studenckich był niejaki Jerzy "NieZgadzamSię" Konior. ;]

----------

## adam1957

Witam !

Czytam ten wątek z ogromnym zainteresowaniem, gdyż trzeci rok uczę w LO Technologii Informacyjnej, a od przyszłego roku również informatyki. Dyskusja bardzo ciekawa, ale widoczny "brak" pewnej wiedzy na temat uwarunkowań programowych i materialnych. Oczywiście opierać swój wywód będę na podstawie mojej szkoły i mojego miasta(Łódź).

1. Z wykształcenia jestem fizykiem od wielu już lat.

2. Na studiach miałem zajęcia z informatyki na Odrach 1305 - prehistoria.

3. PC-tami zainteresowałem się ok 1997r.

4. Przeszedłem przez czystego DOS-a, w3.1, w95, w98, wXP, testowałem także betę Visty(już usunięta)

5. Równolegle różne dystrybucje linuksa - RH, SuSE, Mandrake, a od dwóch lat Gentoo - i tak zostanie.

6. Po reformie gimnazjalnej zmniejszyła się ilość godzin fizyki, więc moja Dyrekcja poradziła mi, znając moje zainteresowania, abym "zrobił" Studia Podyplomowe z Tech. Informacyjnei i Informatyki - co też(za własne pieniądze) zrobiłem.

7.W zeszłym roku drugie z "czystej" informatyki, ale za darmo bo z EFS-u.

8. Tak więc obok fizyki "dorabiam" TI, a ponieważ dostałem klasę mat-inf od 2007/2008 będę uczył również informatyki.

Przepraszam za ten przydługi wstęp, ale wydawał mi się konieczny do przedstawienia moich "trzech groszy"

1. Po pierwsze - kto uczy ?

    Żaden dobry informatyk nie przyjdzie do szkoły za te pieniądze.

    W większości są to byli nauczyciele WT, często pasjonaci, a nawet samoucy - ale z papierem

    Są wśród nich lepsi, lub gorsi, ale tylko w tych przedmiotach bywają i to często uczniowie, którzy w którejś z     

    dziedzin są lepsi od nauczyciela. Jednocześnie bywają uczniowie po gimnazjum, którzy prawie nic nie umieją.

2. Po drugie - czego uczy ?

    Dlatego we wszystkich klasach pierwszych LO jest TI. Przedmiot ten ma nauczyć korzystania z komputera i 

    innych źródeł (np aparat cyf, kamera, komórka) jako narzędzia obróbki informacji i jej prezentacji.

    Przetwarzanie tekstów, liczb, zdjęć, obrazów. Tworzenie prezentacji w różnych formach - ppt, html, slideshow.

    Natomiast informatyka jest w rozszerzeniu, w niektórych klasach - algorytmika, programowanie, bazy danych,

    zaawansowane formy tworzenia WWW itp.

    Teraz osobista dygresja - TI ma być przyjemą pracą z komputerem, oczywiście są sprawdziany, jest praca

    samodzielna, ale staram się startować od 4. Musi uczeń totalnie "olewać" abym mu obniżył

3. Gdzie uczy ?

    U nas są dwie pracownie, jedna na PC-tach , druga na iMac-ach. W pierwszej są tylko dwa porządne kompy,

    Na których jest wXP, pozostałe to archaik sięgający lat 1995. Ponieważ zasadą jest, że używamy tylko softu

    legałnego, to i porządnej ochrony ten sprzęt nie ma - ciągle wirusy i inne badziewie. Co i raz koleżanka formatuje

    i instaluje od nowa system i legalnego offica97. Co można na tym zdziałać? Mamy obiecaną nową PC-tową, ale

    kiedy? Ja w tym roku pracuje na makach i sobie chwalę, bo do TI są idealne. System ograniczonych kont załatwia

    niedozwolone operacje, uczniowie mogą się skoncentrować na pracy. Oczywiście jeden zrobi w 15min, co drugi w 

   60 min. Ten pierwszy może w czasie wolnym pobuszować po necie(ale przyzwoicie bo mam możliwość wejrzenia

   zdalnego na każdy komp i uczniowie o tym wiedzą). Jasne, że przy takim systemie mogą być uczniowie "lekko"

   znudzeni. Takim proponuję pracę dodatkową, samodzielną w domu dla podwyższenia oceny, albo pomoc na lekcjach

    kolegom, lub koleżankom w szybszym opanowaniu podstawowych umiejętności. Dodatkowym smaczkiem jest to, 

    że system MacOSX jest po polsku, ale Office pod niego jest po angielsku - jak znalazł na UK, lub Irlandię. 

Oczywiście, są to moje subiektywne odczucia. W całej Polsce może być lepiej, lub gorzej. Sądzę jednak, że pewne wnioski mogą być uniwersalne, a jednocześnie pozwolą niektórym zrozumieć "niełatwy" los nauczycieli tych przedmiotów.

                    Adam

PS. Na marginesie - matura z informatyki jest relatywnie najtrudniejszą maturą. Potwierdzą to wszyscy znawcy.

Zawdzięczamy to "guru" z Wrocławia - profesorowi Niemirko.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Nie bardzo już pamiętam co robiłem, w liceum... 

  Hm, pamiętam : 

-Scorched Earth (czołgi !!)

-żużel

-Ugh!

-DSJ 2.1 rzadko - bo nie chodził płynnie ( xD )

A poza tym : najpierw word, excel, same gupoty ... potem, z innym nauczycielem, już na fakultecie : Turbo Pascal. Mniej więcej tak to wyglądało :

Dostaje klawiaturę, bo najszybciej piszę, kończymy program - i Scorched Earth  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> tu występuje sytuacja a'la opisywana przez norbi666 -- wiesz więcej niż prowadzący

  No, akurat tego stwierdzenia bym nie zaryzykował - bo kolo miał pojęcie o swoim przedmiocie (a nie jak niektórzy - dość marne, i to nie chodzi tylko o przedmioty informatyczne  :Wink:  ), za to wykładowca podniósł mi ocenę do 4.0  :Smile: 

Ale opiszę sytuację z poprzedniego semestru - dokładniej przedmiot systemy operacyjne. Nie zdążyłem oddać programów. (Ok, moja wina - trzeba było szybciej pisać w ciągu semestru  :Wink:  )

Więc przyszedłem oddać program na konsultacje - była też inna grupa. I koleś, zamiast spytać najpierw osoby, które wiedziały o co biega -(np ja - wszystkie programy działające, sam napisałem, podstawy teoretyczne znam - dosłownie 5 minut by mu to zajęło). Nie, pytał najpierw tamtą grupę, gdzie wyglądało to tak : Zadaje dziewczynie pytanie, dlaczego tak tu jest w kodzie

- eeeeeee

- koleś wychodzi, kumpel tłumaczy jej czemu tak ma być

- koleś wraca, dziewczyna odpowiada, następne pytanie : i tu następuje pętla.

Nie mam mu za złe, że pytał np najpierw tamtą grupę - ok, ale jak dziewczyna nie wie - powinien przejść do następnej osoby, a dziewczyna powinna lądować na końcu kolejki. A tak to siedziałem tam przeszło 10h (czerwiec, 30C na polu, a w pomieszczeniu okna były zaspawane, klimy oczywiście brak) - i koleś nie zdążył mnie nawet zapytać :/

Cóż - nikt nie mówił, że będzie pięknie ... nawet już na to nie liczę. A myślałem, że czegoś się nauczę ciekawego na tych studiach;) 

Z przedmiotów, z których jestem naprawdę zadowolony - to właśnie sieci komputerowe. Dzięki temu, że koleś od laborek był wymagający - wiem teraz spoooooro więcej, niż pół roku temu  :Smile:  Baaa, nawet śmieję się, jak ktoś żali się, że miał trudne pytania na egzaminie, bo go pytał o fragmentację datagramów IP ... Albo o protokoły rutujące, a koleś : eeee, TCP ?

----------

## Poe

Panie Adamie, zgadzam się calkowicie z Panem, że poziom TI musi byc jedak jakos ustandaryzowany, zeby Ci najsłabsi również nadążali. jak najbardziej się z tym zgadzam i jestem za, ale chodzi mi o to, ze uczeń wychodzący z gimnazjum (gimnazjum  - najbardziej poroniony pomysł naszej oświaty) z oceną CELUJĄCĄ na świadectwie jest wedlug mnie wręcz ZOBOWIĄZANY do posiadania sporo wyższej wiedzy niż przewiduje to program. bo skoro uczen celujący teoretycznie powinien znac bardzo dobrze np. htmla (bo w gimnazjum są podstawy htmla. odnosniki, tabelki, grafiki itp) i mieć jakies szczątkowe informacje na temat innych języków czy innych dziedzin informatyki, to nie powinien nagle na TI w LO zawiesić się na tym, ze nie wie gdzie zamknać znacznik, a gdzie nie. gdzie cudzysłow, gdzie apostrof oraz prare innych rzeczy. a skoro nie potrafi tego (bo gdyby nie pamiętal, to jednak z czasem by mu sie przypomnialo i by szybko zaskoczł) to jakim cudem miał to 6? to tylko taki przykład. 

nauczyciele, wiadomo, sa bardzo różni. jedni przed kazdą lekcją wkuwają program i ściśle go przestrzegają. inni znają program, realizują go, ale jednak w ciut inny sposob, skłaniający do myslenia (np. moj profesor z TI. w I klasie mieslismy excela. podal kilka formuł i opcji z nimi związanych. to od tego to od tamtego, po czym kazał nam je tak posklejać, tak poukładać, zeby wyszlo cos bardziej złozonego. jedna osoba zaskoczyla i to zrobiła (nie ja)).

sprawa sprzętu to oddzielny temat-rzeka. 

pozdrawiam

----------

## pancurski

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ....Panie Adamie, zgadzam się calkowicie z Panem, że poziom TI musi byc jedak jakos ustandaryzowany, zeby Ci najsłabsi również nadąrzali...

 

Nie jest to najlepszy pomysł. Dlaczego? Poziom nauki obniza sie do poziomu najsłabszych. Jaki tego efekt? Zamiast paru geniuszy, którzy posuną jakaś dziedzine do przodu, tworzy sie setki przecietniaków.

----------

## timor

 *frondziak wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   ....Panie Adamie, zgadzam się calkowicie z Panem, że poziom TI musi byc jedak jakos ustandaryzowany, zeby Ci najsłabsi również nadąrzali... 
> 
> Nie jest to najlepszy pomysł. Dlaczego? Poziom nauki obniza sie do poziomu najsłabszych. Jaki tego efekt? Zamiast paru geniuszy, którzy posuną jakaś dziedzine do przodu, tworzy sie setki przecietniaków.

 Obecny system nauczania jest dla przeciętnych  :Wink:  Dlatego dzieci giertycha chodzą do szkoły prywatnej.

W obecnym systemie nauczania nie liczą się takie cechy jak indywidualne zdolności, nikt nie stara się pomóc Ci ich rozwinąć (ok, przynajmniej nie zdarza się to często). I raczej niewiele się w tej materii zmieni ;/

----------

## rzabcio

 *frondziak wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   ....Panie Adamie, zgadzam się calkowicie z Panem, że poziom TI musi byc jedak jakos ustandaryzowany, zeby Ci najsłabsi również nadąrzali... 
> 
> Nie jest to najlepszy pomysł. Dlaczego? Poziom nauki obniza sie do poziomu najsłabszych. Jaki tego efekt? Zamiast paru geniuszy, którzy posuną jakaś dziedzine do przodu, tworzy sie setki przecietniaków.

 Dlatego też tak ważna jest praca samodzielna.

Nauka obojętnie na jakim poziomie siłą rzeczy MUSI być uśredniona. Trzeba po prostu pamiętać, by robić coś więcej. A już szczególnie na studiach. Inaczej daną klasę/kierunek kończy kilkadziesiąt klonów - każdy wie dokładnie to samo i w rezultacie żaden nie ma szans wybić się w jakiejkolwiek dziedzinie.

Nie chcę się chwalić, po prostu przytoczyć przykład. Gdybym nie dokształcał się sam w Javie, dziś robiłbym to co inni, którzy skończyli matematykę: kila osób pracuje w banku, sporo w szkole, jeden jest windykatorem, dwóch od pół roku wysyła listy motywacyjne do firm programistycznych o treści: "mam doświadczenie tylko w Delphi, może mnie przyjmiecie na praktyki - chociażby bezpłatne". I co z tego, że mają same dobre oceny? A specjalność programistyczna?

----------

## vutives

Panie Adamie. Zgadzam sie z Panem. Nauczyciele czesto sa "niewinni", jednak to tylko kolejny sygnal aby MEN zainteresowalo sie tym problemem. A i tak nieraz mimo dobrej pracowni komputerowej spotkalem sie z przypadkami gdzie nauczyciel nie potrafil zmotywowac uczniow.

----------

## Poe

 *frondziak wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   ....Panie Adamie, zgadzam się calkowicie z Panem, że poziom TI musi byc jedak jakos ustandaryzowany, zeby Ci najsłabsi również nadąrzali... 
> 
> Nie jest to najlepszy pomysł. Dlaczego? Poziom nauki obniza sie do poziomu najsłabszych. Jaki tego efekt? Zamiast paru geniuszy, którzy posuną jakaś dziedzine do przodu, tworzy sie setki przecietniaków.

 

Nie jest? To uważasz, ze tym, co nic a nic nie rozumieją należy od tak prosto z mostu zasypać assemblerem, a nic nie wiedzą? nie. powinno byc tak, by ci, którzy nienajlepiej sobie radzą z informatyką mogli coś zrozumieć, by wyciągnąć przy postaraniu się i nauce na 4. a jezeli ktoś jest ewidentnie ponad programem stworzyć mu takie warunki i docenić jego pracę faktycznie, by mógł się rozwijać jeszcze prężniej, by jego talent/zainteresowanie/hobby/pasja nie został zmarnowany i zaprzepaszczony bezsensownie. o to mi chodzi

----------

## Yatmai

Może rozwiązaniem był by podział uczniów według umiejętności. Na roku niech będzie 100 luda, dzielimy ich na 4 klasy względem umiejętności i w takim podziale idą na matmę o 8:00, o 8:50 jest angielski, również dla wszystkich naraz z tym że dla angielskiego jest osobny podział.

W ten sposób przykładowy Jasiu miałby na 8:00 matmę w grupie B, potem angielski w C (bo mu słabiej idzie), po nim informatyce w grupie A (bo wymiata  :Wink:  ), a na koniec polski w D (bo zamiast pisać wiersze woli kodować  :Very Happy: )

Każdy miałby poziom zgodnie z umiejętnościami... No tylko zamiast narzekać, ktoś musiałby się w końcu kopnąć i ruszyć reformę  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vutives

Cos podobnego jest w USA i choc madroscia nie grzesza (klik) uwazam, ze to dobry pomysl.

----------

## koper

Moim skromnym zdaniem szukacie dziury w calym. Dlaczego chodzi tu tylko o informatyke ? Tudziez fizyke ? To sa Wasze ulubione przedmioty, nie kazdemu musza sie podobac, nie kazdy ma ochote programowac nawet programow liczacych delte. Tak jak Wy nie lubicie uczyc sie historii tak innym infa nie przypada do gustu, wiec moim zdaniem to nie problem. 

 Prawda jest taka, ze czegos sensownego w szkole sie nie nauczysz, prawde mowiac nawet na studiach nie wynosi sie jakiejs wielkiej wiedzy  :Smile: 

 Kto bedzie chcial wiedze z tego zakresu zdobedzie, bo dla niego jest to interesujace, nie musi tego robic na sile. Ja np. nie lubie sie czegos uczyc, bo ktos mi kaze, a nie mam w tym radosci.

 Tyle mojego pogladu na ta sprawe...

 Pozdrawiam

 Koper

----------

## c2p

 *koper wrote:*   

> Moim skromnym zdaniem szukacie dziury w calym. Dlaczego chodzi tu tylko o informatyke ? Tudziez fizyke ? To sa Wasze ulubione przedmioty...

 

Za fizyką nie przepadam.

 *koper wrote:*   

> Tak jak Wy nie lubicie uczyc sie historii...

 

Uwielbiam.

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Cos podobnego jest w USA i choc madroscia nie grzesza (klik) uwazam, ze to dobry pomysl.

 

Wiedzą nie grzeszą.

pozdrawiam

----------

## faktor4u

To i ja troche ponarzekam. Jestem na III roku Technologi informacyjnej na UMK. Wszystkie zajecia zwiazane z komputerami to jakas zupelna paranoja. Najciekawszy byl przedmiot algorytmy. Musielismy rysowac w progamie Snap schematy blokowe obrazujace konkretny algorytm. Wiecej roboty bylo z rysowaniem tego wszystkiego (bo Start ma byc elipsa,a dane trapezem o okreslonym ksztalcie i kolorze itp.), niz z samym algorytmem, ktory mozna by na kartce napisac w 30 sek. Na zajeciach z podstaw programowania cwiczymy logo komeniusza i Imagina, na bazach danych mamy podstawy podstaw Accesa. To tylko przykłady. Strony internetowe też musimy tworzyc we Front Page. Prac napisanych w pdfie przyjac nie chca. Nawet plan zajec mamy publikowany w *.doc. Nie musze chyba dodawac, ze o Linuksie prawie nikt nie ma bladego pojecia, a reakcja na stwierdzenie, ze ktos posiada Linuksa jest albo karpik, albo "Wymagamy Windowsa, wiec musi sie pan dostosowac" (oczywiscie wersji z licencja edukacyjna nie udostepniaja). Przepraszam, ale nie wszystkich stac na  nowego Windowsa. A piracic nie mam najmniejszej ochoty.

----------

## psycepa

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   
> 
> @Psycepa, a jak uważasz? w sumie mozna go zostawić, jak chcecie.. postcounta nie ma.... 

 

que? ja nic nie pisalem  :Razz: 

znalazlem ten temat przez przypadek, ale dopisze sie  :Smile: 

polski system edukacji to smiech na sali

mnie na szczescie ominelo gimnazjum, a teraz jak patrze na te dzieci co do wspomnianego gimnazjum chodza, to az mi sie wierzyc nie chce ze mozna tak poziom wymagan obnizyc

nie chce pisac jak stary dziadek: 'za moich czasow' bo az taki stary jeszcze nie jestem, ale na szczescie w mojej szkole poziom jako tako byl

matma byla na wysokim poziomie, koles byl wymagajacy, i pomimo tego ze na poczatku nie szlo mi za dobrze (ledwo 3 udawalo mi sie dostac), to potrafil zmotywowac i kiedy w ciagu jednego semstru moja wiedza skoczyla na leb na szyje w gore, nie zawahal sie podniesc mi oceny o 2 stopnie, czego wiekszosc nauczycieli w tej szkole by nigdy nie zrobila, slowem wymagajacy byl, ale sprawiedliwy i przede wszystkim kompetentny

podobnie z informatyka, to wlasnie mojemu nauczycielowi informatyki zawdzieczam m. in. to ze koncze teraz studia jak by nie bylo informatyczne, oraz to ze od prawie 10 lat uzywam linuksa, pomimo tego ze czesc naszych kolek informatycznych wygladala tak ze rznelismy ostro w dooma a potem w duke 3d, potrafil zainteresowac nas visual basic'iem i do tego potrafil skonstruowac na tyle interesujace przyklady do cwiczen, ze rozwiazywanie tego bylo frajda

rowniez on zachecil czesc klasy aby zdawala ECDL, w zwiazku z czym nie musialem sie potem pier**&&** z podstawami typu Word czy Excel, pokazyalem papierek i poslusznie wpisywali 5 (m.in. na Informatyce i Ekonometrii na Akademii Ekonomicznej w Katowicach)

co do poziomu na studiach, generalnie politechnika jest specyficzna szkola, a slaska jest specyficzna do kwadratu

byli prowadzacy co lali na przedmiot rowno i sie cale G robilo, wiekszosci z nich nawt nie pamietam jak wygladali

byle tez tacy co cisneli i to ostro, i ich sie najbardziej pamieta i dzieki nim posiada sie wieksza wiedze

tak np nauczylem sie programowania wspolbieznego, bylo ciezko, ale dalo rade

prowadzacy mial scisle okreslony zestaw zasad i sie go trzymal, z jednej strony dobrze, z drugiej zle

piszecie o obnizaniu oceny w sytuacji gdy nie oddaliscie projektu na czas

IMHO obizenie oceny jest jak najbardziej na miejscu, postawice sie w sytuacji kogos, kto napisal to na czas, poswiecajac sporo pracy w trakcie np semestru, teraz przychodzi koles ktory sie opierdalal bo pracowal gdzies w firmie/balowal/chlal z kumplami z akademca/nie chcialo mu sie, juz dawno po terminie, oczywiscie program spoxx bo koles cos tam sie zna i go napiasl, i dostaje taka sama ocene jak ten co zrobil w terminie,

moim zdaniem bardzo nie fair, 

dodam cos jeszcze od siebie odnosnie ignorancji prowadzacych przedmioty na 'samogloskach' na polsl, kurs programowania w C++, pierwszy semestr strukturalne, drugi obiektowe, kazdy wybiera/wymysla  sobie jakis program do napisania, po czym przez caly semestr nad tym pracuje, i mamy dwoch studentow:

student A) pisze prace caly semestr, gdy ma jakis problem przychodzi do prowadzaceog, ktory niestety nie potrafi mu za bardzo pomoc bo nie ma pojecia jak dana kwestie rozwiazac

student B) opierdala sie caly semestr, kupuje na koniec program nawet nie czytajac kodu zrodlowego

i teraz A oddaje niedokonczony program bo z jedna rzecza nei mogl sobie poradzic a prowadzacy nie mial zielonego pojecia jak to rozwiazac, student swietnie zna kod zrodlowy bo w koncu sam go dziergal i na kazde pytanie potrafi odpowiedziec

B oddaje cudzy program, kupiony za pieniadze bogatych rodzicow, nie potrafi slowa wydukac o kodzie zrodlowym a prowadzacy na sile wyciaga z niego informacje, co opiera sie glownie na tym ze praktycznie wklada odpowiedzi w usta studenta (oczywiscie w przenosni  :Smile:  )

A dostaje 3.5 bo program byl niekompletny

B dostaje 5

szlag czlowieka trafia...

ale akurat 'samogloski' ucza czlowieka swietej cierpliwosci

podalem link do artykulu o polsl na nonsensopedii w temacie 'pytanie do absolwentow' czy jakos tak, wart przeczytania

o wyposazeniu pracowni szkoda wogole gadac bo to jest ponizej krytyki...

o uzywaniu produktow M$ i laniu na OS tez mozna by ksiegi wielotomowe napisac, zaczynajac od Płatnika i Janosika (w koncu przyklad idzie z gory) na office'ie w liceum konczac, nie wiem czy teraz pracuja na OO

gdy zaczalem bawic sie linuksem znalazlem star office'a, wtedy to byla piekna sprawa, oczywiscie musialem sie go sam nauczyc, bo program informatyki nie obejmowal tego...

na wydziale przynajmniej standardami byly pdf'y, szkoda tylko ze archiwa musialby byc zipami, bo 7z ani tar.gz nikt jakos nie potrafil obsluzyc, a o TeX'u nikt nawet slowem nie wspomnial

temat rzeka i narzekac mozna by w nieskonczonosc, a nic nie zrobimy dopoki glaby siedza u gory

tyle mich 0.03 pLN

----------

## anthrax_

To moze ja bede oryginalny i nie bede narzekal na informatyke w szkole  :Razz: . Mianowicie jestem w 1 klasie LO i informatyki uczy nas prof. z UMK i jest u mnie w klasie kilka osob, ktore dostaja co lekcje jakies dodatkowe zadania z programowania (zazwyczaj jakies zadania z oi), mowi nam o konkursach, wiec nie narzekam   :Very Happy:  . A reszta klasy robi sobie teraz prezentacje w powerpoincie  :Smile: 

----------

## arek.k

 *anthrax_ wrote:*   

> jestem w 1 klasie LO i informatyki uczy nas prof. z UMK

 

Z czystej ciekawości zapytam, jak się ten gość (profesor) nazywa?

----------

## anthrax_

Firszt (to kobieta jest, zapomnialem dopisac  :Razz: )

----------

## arek.k

Przepraszam, że się tak dopytuję, ale czy nie chodzi przypadkiem o p. mgr Mirosławę Firszt?

To nazwisko wydaje mi się dziwnie znajome  :Wink: .

----------

## anthrax_

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Przepraszam, że się tak dopytuję, ale czy nie chodzi przypadkiem o p. mgr Mirosławę Firszt?
> 
> To nazwisko wydaje mi się dziwnie znajome .

 

Dokladnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

A wy tu narzekacie na poziom nauczania a tak naprawdę to :

Dla tegorocznych absolwentów rejonowy urzad pracy przygotowal atrakcyjne kursy przekwalifikujace:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. # Usługi rynku pracy (informacja i poradnictwo zawodowe, szkolenia przekwalifikujące lub podwyższające kwalifikacje oraz pośrednictwo pracy) zwiększające szansę osób bezrobotnych i zagrożonych bezrobociem na zatrudnienie bądź utrzymanie zatrudnienia.
> 
> 2. # Promocja samozatrudnienia i rozwoju przedsiębiorczości w regionie - szkolenia, praktyki i doradztwo biznesowe dla rozpoczynających działalność gospodarczą
> ...

 

pzdr.  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Rzeźnik - wędliniarz, zawsze marzyłem o tym zawodzie  :Very Happy: 

Swoją drogą, nie ma kursu prawa jazdy na ciężarówki albo autobusy ? Kiedyś widziałem ogłoszenie, ale to tylko dla bezrobotnych było  :Sad: 

----------

